# REliance Usb modem & Datacard ..Should i go for it..??



## torrent08 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi  everyone..
i am residing in Madras [ Chennai} outskirts where only Reliance broadband and Bsnl internet connections are available..I have a laptop with me.. as im stayi in a hostel, bsnl broadband coonection cant be taken as the authorities wont allow the pulling up of of wires etc.. sadly, Tata & Airtel dont have broadband offers in this part of Madras 

I called up the Reliance office in besant nagar & they told that for a Datacard i have to pay around 2900 + admin charges [300-350] and for the USb Modem, i have to pay 2850 = the same administration charges...Regarding speed, they themselves promise it will be in the range of 150 to 160 kbps only... 3 to 4 plans they have -- I am planning to choose the "freedom plan" 10 am to 6 pm  for Rs 400 / month..then unlimited comes to a high 1500/ month !! and if i choose plans other than the "unlimited one" ,  I  should pay money extra per minute while browsing during the other time..

So, what u guys say..?? Should I go on with Reliance ......how"s their customer service & Do they really keep with the speed they tell.?  Any bad /unforgettable Experince with their service anyone have...

And If I plan to take Reliance, which should I go for..the Data Card or the Usb Modem......my laptop has provisions for both. 
Also, Is the Rate [ 2900-2850 +admin charges } on par with all other cities across India..??

Do help me out, guys..have a great day you all... thanks and regards...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

Why dont u consider BSNL Data Card... cheaper than any nearest compititor...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61043

Rs. 4.5k to start with... and just Rs. 250/- per month for unlimited connection...


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 9, 2007)

ISNT tere any n no other Reliance customers here!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

I use both Reliance Data Card and TATA USB stick... realiance and tata both are pretty costly for unlimited plans, where as BSNL is really cheap...

now its very hard to comment on speed issue... and really depends on where u are localed... here at Kolkata, TATA runs faster than Reliance, where as I go on roaming, else where, many time I see relaince runs Faster than TATA...

so it really depends on ur area and presure on network...

for costing, if u look, BSNL is Unlimited for Rs. 250/- !!  where as compare to no unlimited or Rs. 1500/- on other players...


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 9, 2007)

hi thnakyou still, whats the average speed for relaince like say 200 kpbs like.. how much yu get on an average....
bsnll i herd is best only when tere s a CDMs tower near u.. i dnt think tere s one near my locality..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

^^

144kbps is promissed, so means download speed of around 18 kBps... in term with Realiance and TATA, in real time its around 90 to 100 kbps, means around 8 to 12 kBps download speed...

but in my case realince in real time 20- 40 kbps  download to 2-5 kBps, where as TATA runs at that 90 mark... 

for BSNL, i dont own a BSNL card, follow my given link


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 9, 2007)

No Reliance.. please... it & the services suck... big time...


----------



## ashnik (Sep 9, 2007)

avoid reliance ...poor A S S.


----------



## anandk (Sep 10, 2007)

i surrendered by reliance usb wireless data modem/card in 2 DAYS ! see its speed for yourself and then decide.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 10, 2007)

is reliance so bad??  cos i ordered for their wimax connection, soon will be getting it.


----------



## VexByte (Sep 12, 2007)

*Same topic :*
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65282


----------



## gsmsikar (Sep 30, 2007)

i have a Reliance USB Huawei EC325 CDMA data modem , can i make it use with BSNL ?
is that possible ?


----------



## asim13june (Oct 1, 2007)

dude... a vey honest reply go for any other company.... than reliance.... i was working in the custcare of dats one.... n used to handle 200 calls for complaints daily................. they really suck...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have you suggested Airtel USB card...but you dont have Airtel BB in your area.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 2, 2007)

Forget any other company and go for Tata. Airtel's data card may not work on Windows Vista and they would give drivers for XP only. Tata's work with Vista as well as Linux(Fedora, Ubuntu)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> Forget any other company and go for Tata. Airtel's data card may not work on Windows Vista and they would give drivers for XP only. Tata's work with Vista as well as Linux(Fedora, Ubuntu)


they will give driver for all OS dear.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 2, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> they will give driver for all OS dear.



I went to an Airtel showroom, and the salesperson made it clear that so far they are not providing driver for their modem for Windows Vista. Now what do you say?

Reliance doesn't provide driver for linux ,don't know abt vista. While Tata's modem installation cd provide driver for windows XP+ Vista + procedure to set up the modem with linux. 

Also the speed provided is maximum. Reliance=144kbps, maximum, Tata 153 kbps, Airtel(claim upto 247 kbps) but salesperson said only50-60 kbps is feasible


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> I went to an Airtel showroom, and the salesperson made it clear that so far they are not providing driver for their modem for Windows Vista. Now what do you say?
> 
> Reliance doesn't provide driver for linux ,don't know abt vista. While Tata's modem installation cd provide driver for windows XP+ Vista + procedure to set up the modem with linux.
> 
> Also the speed provided is maximum. Reliance=144kbps, maximum, Tata 153 kbps, Airtel(claim upto 247 kbps) but salesperson said only50-60 kbps is feasible


I have conformed:
Airtel USB internet card is currently not compatible with VISTA.It will only work on XP and earlier windows version.

But they are working to make it compatible with Vista.And soon it will be available for vista too.

However, Airtel DATA card is compatible with vista.


----------



## shivamshekhawat (Sep 26, 2008)

reliance i think is the biggest fraud company in the world, actually a leading fraud company in the world, and its only indian govt who is actually trying to help it otherwise people would have thrashed it long ago, i would say go for Chinese product atleast they dont make false promises, i have a reliance data card, and i feel like throwing it the very next day of buying it, speed is less then 10 kbps, and above it connection cuts every 10 minutes, go for bsnl, go for tata indicom they are far better in service but reliance i think you should go for it if you really have more cash than you need and just passing time trying things out


----------

